# Have you upgraded Alaska air to Mexico?



## DianeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi
Just wondering the best way to go about getting an upgrade on flight segment Mazatlan to LA.

Thanks
Diane


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 29, 2006)

call alaska airlines and tell them you have an MVP Gold upgrade certificate with code rc-cu03......

if your flight has availability for this upgrade, they will book you into first class right away and assign a seat.......

now it depends on when your flight is.............if it is next week, i would not do this.........but we have a flight booked from cabo to seattle late in the year and reserved seats in first class even though we dont have the upgrade certs yet.........

they can be found on ebay.....and other places........right now........they are going for about $100 a piece.........BUT late in the year they routinely go for about $25 a piece and once september and october roll around, that is when we are planning on buying them off of ebay to take to the airport with our already booked first class upgrades!!!

this may make some mad to know we are doing it this way, but the system allows it, so that is what we are doing


----------



## BevL (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you saying you can buy the certs off Ebay and use them even if you're not MVP Gold - don't they check?

Bev


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 29, 2006)

correct.......anyone can use them........they are guest upgrades to be used by anyone ......with them, you can have a confirmed upgraded seat (if available) and just give the certificate at check in at the airport.......


----------



## BevL (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmm, very cool especially if you can book first class to begin with.  I wonder if they could be used with companion certificate seats as well?  Maybe a question for flyertalk, although I hate posting on that forum as I fly coach!!

Bev


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 29, 2006)

they will work for the companion tickets..........but they will not work for award flights or flights that are done with the miles and cash option......it must be a paid fare


----------



## Mush (Jan 29, 2006)

Why just MZT/LAX ? Doesn't AS continue on to YVR ? The MVP Gold upgrade will apply to both segments if available on that flight. Also they cannot be used on the cheapest fare. The value fare is useable, but has to be paid for upon booking, is not completely refundable, costs to change, does not give lounge access if you have a stopover in LAX, does not give FC bonus miles, and is not much cheaper than a paid FC ($150-160), especially if you pay a lot for the certificate. Its a short flight, anyway. We just get paid FC YYZ/LAX/MZT. It only saves us $200 one way, and with the cost, and the perks, I don't think it's that big a deal. I would much rather just use 10000 mp miles + the cheapest ticket if I was going to do that. But hey, to each his own.


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 30, 2006)

MUSH...........you are wrong, wrong  and wrong again........

the upgrade is only good on one segment.......if you are travelling and have a connection, you must have two upgrade certificates in order to travel in first class on both flights...........so if this person is connecting in LAX, they can fly to LaX from mazatlan on first class with ONE upgrade certificate but would need another in order to continue on in that first class seat........

secondly.........these upgrades are good on ANY..........I mean.......ANY paid flight.......no matter how cheap they are..........

if anyone doesnt beleive me, please call alaska airlines and ask them........

mvp gold upgrade certificate with code rc-cu03


----------



## DianeH (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the interesting replies.....I also heard from a friend that she just went to the ticket counter in Maz and asked for an upgrade for 2 : LA to YVR and she paid $50 ea for them.

If I go to the Alaska air seat map for my flight segments, most seats are sold out anyway.  But I suppose it doesn't hurt to try.  I don't even know which seats are considered an upgrade unless just the first few rows.

Diane


----------



## Mush (Jan 30, 2006)

tjs1970 said:
			
		

> MUSH...........you are wrong, wrong  and wrong again........
> 
> the upgrade is only good on one segment.......if you are travelling and have a connection, you must have two upgrade certificates in order to travel in first class on both flights...........so if this person is connecting in LAX, they can fly to LaX from mazatlan on first class with ONE upgrade certificate but would need another in order to continue on in that first class seat........
> 
> ...




That's wrong and wrong, but why am I wrong again ???


----------



## Mush (Jan 30, 2006)

I triple checked, and it is a ONE-WAY upgrade (not segment) and on line it only shows value and above fares upgradeable. I think my record is at least one for two, n'est-ce pas ??


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 31, 2006)

you are wrong........this is per segment......call alaska airlines directly to find out........

and they are good on any PAID fare.........


----------



## Mush (Jan 31, 2006)

One way any fare.


----------



## tjs1970 (Jan 31, 2006)

have you called alaska? i dont think you have.........once you do, then come back here......until then...good luck to you


----------



## Mush (Jan 31, 2006)

Poetic. Of course I have. PM me if you want to discuss it. This is silly.


----------



## DianeH (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi
As the OP, I just wanted to add to this.

I just did our web checkin for Mondays flight.  I upgraded us to first class LA to Mazatlan for $50 usd each.  The fare was purchased with a companion ticket as well. If I wanted to upgrade all the way, each segment (Van to LA, LA to Maz was $50 usd ea)

Diane


----------

